# Sonya Kraus aus ihrer Zeit als Model 4x



## Jeaniholic (28 Juli 2012)

Beim ersten Bild genau hinschauen!


----------



## posemuckel (28 Juli 2012)

Danke für die Hammer-Pics.


----------



## longo12 (28 Juli 2012)

danke für die bilder voll toll


----------



## DER SCHWERE (28 Juli 2012)

Tolle Bilder Vielen Dank:thumbup:​


----------



## Weltenbummler (28 Juli 2012)

Sonya hat ein mega geilen Busen mit süßen Nippel.Und sie hat sehr tolle High Heels an,ihren sexy Füßchen.


----------



## MetalFan (28 Juli 2012)

Danke für Sonya!


----------



## Katzun (28 Juli 2012)

nette posen


----------



## Bargo (28 Juli 2012)

sehr eindeutige Posen


----------



## celebboard100 (28 Juli 2012)

Hammer!


----------



## heisenberg (28 Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank! Erstklassige Bilder!


----------



## zebra (28 Juli 2012)

sie ist schon verdammt sexy.


----------



## neman64 (28 Juli 2012)

:thx: für die tollen heißen sexy Bilder von Sonya


----------



## henkbioly (28 Juli 2012)

brandheiss


----------



## benmaroni (28 Juli 2012)

Sehr aufregend
Danke


----------



## djstewe (28 Juli 2012)

really nice pics thx bro


----------



## holo22 (29 Juli 2012)

super bilder...danke


----------



## Gerd23 (29 Juli 2012)

sonya ist der hammer, danke


----------



## pillepalle73 (29 Juli 2012)

heiss - danke !


----------



## kdf (29 Juli 2012)

nicht nur das erste Bild,alles tolle Bilder,Danke


----------



## lwww3060 (29 Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## BlueLynne (29 Juli 2012)

eine Fundgrube


----------



## klodeckel (29 Juli 2012)

Sonya geht immer !


----------



## Schludde (29 Juli 2012)

mal etwas "Unbekanntes", danke =)


----------



## robsen80 (29 Juli 2012)

Danke für die Bilder!!!


----------



## karlowl (29 Juli 2012)

Klasse anzuschauen  Danke dafür!


----------



## depee (29 Juli 2012)

Sehr schöner Fund.


----------



## emperor-666 (30 Juli 2012)

da denkt man , man kennt schon alle bilder und dann kommt so'n hammer posting! DANKE!!!


----------



## xXXX666x (30 Juli 2012)

danke


----------



## Majinwolf (30 Juli 2012)

Ich liebe diese Frau!
Danke


----------



## gina18 (30 Juli 2012)

danke


----------



## daelliker (30 Juli 2012)

Wooohhhhhw da wird ja die Hosse zu Eng


----------



## desert_fox (30 Juli 2012)

aber hallo!!!


----------



## eimervoll1983 (31 Juli 2012)

hammer danke


----------



## MightyMouse (31 Juli 2012)

danke


----------



## beimi (31 Juli 2012)

besten Dank dafür


----------



## TooCool (1 Aug. 2012)

Klasse Bilder von Sonya :thumbup:
:thx:


----------



## hashman1984 (1 Aug. 2012)

nice post thx fopr posting


----------



## emma2112 (1 Aug. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## G3GTSp (1 Aug. 2012)

sexy bilder von der schönen Sonya


----------



## Jone (3 Aug. 2012)

Sehr heiße Pics


----------



## boy 2 (3 Aug. 2012)

Danke für Sonya! Good!


----------



## Maltingtosh (3 Aug. 2012)

vielen dank für die heißen pics!


----------



## Wobmaster (3 Aug. 2012)

Jeaniholic schrieb:


> Beim ersten Bild genau hinschauen!



schöne frau


----------



## CDMaverik (4 Aug. 2012)

Super Fotos!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:

Gibt es dazu auch eine Fotostrecke oder sind das nur Einzelaufnahmen?

Gruß
CDMaverik


----------



## picks (4 Aug. 2012)

Great nips


----------



## doodl (4 Aug. 2012)

wow :thx:


----------



## Maus68 (4 Aug. 2012)

Schöne unbekannte pics. :thx: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shooter710 (4 Aug. 2012)

1A


----------



## lucky33 (6 Aug. 2012)

hab Sie so noch nicht gesehen, Danke


----------



## ranisen (7 Aug. 2012)

Die Frau ist der Hammer....:thx:


----------



## gervo99 (8 Aug. 2012)

Die Sonya ist schon eine scharfe


----------



## hasrabal (8 Aug. 2012)

Top!!!


----------



## schneeberger (8 Aug. 2012)

:thx:
sie sollte wieder öfter modeln


----------



## terence (8 Aug. 2012)

lecker, vielen Dank!


----------



## bloodchamber (8 Aug. 2012)

Dankeschön


----------



## icooii (8 Aug. 2012)

Wow, hammer bilder! sehr sexy, vielen dank für die bilder


----------



## Punisher (13 Aug. 2012)

geil :drip:


----------



## Schludde (30 Aug. 2012)

danke für die (mir) unbekannten Bilder


----------



## JohnnyPlayer (31 Aug. 2012)

sehr schön :thx:


----------



## Bobby35 (31 Aug. 2012)

Danke für diese schönen Bilder


----------



## memories (31 Aug. 2012)

Wunderschöne Sonya


----------



## tropical (31 Aug. 2012)

total sexy


----------



## dörty (1 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die heiße Sonja.:thumbup:


----------



## Presley (1 Sep. 2012)

:thx:


----------



## nazgul08 (1 Sep. 2012)

Tolle Bilder, vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## bernd32 (2 Sep. 2012)

hot - vielen Dank !!


----------



## Kunigunde (3 Sep. 2012)

Der Wahnsinnn! 

Danke für Sonja!


----------



## Kussnuss (8 Sep. 2012)

Sweetie!
:thumbup:


----------



## rockadezocka (8 Sep. 2012)

Danke sehr!


----------



## inge50 (9 Sep. 2012)

heiße alte zeit


----------



## Marc67 (9 Sep. 2012)

Tolle Bilder einer sehr hübschen Frau. Danke!!!


----------



## skater07 (9 Sep. 2012)

wow ! ich dachte, ich würde alle Bilder kennen; und da kommen tatsächlich noch mal ein paar neue...
Danke !


----------



## Gina Wild Fan (9 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die mir neuen sehr neuen und hoch erotischen Shots:thx:


----------



## porsche (10 Sep. 2012)

guter Tip


----------



## paulime (14 Sep. 2012)

vielen dank, richtig heiss


----------



## Carix (18 Sep. 2012)

n1 - Danke


----------



## jakob peter (18 Sep. 2012)

Tolle Bilder! Vielen Dank


----------



## TRONOR (22 Sep. 2012)

one hot woman...thanks for posting...


----------



## namor66 (24 Sep. 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder, vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Soloro (24 Sep. 2012)

Schöne Brustwarzenhöfe!  Vielen Dank,für die Fotos! :thumbup:


----------



## romario25 (25 Sep. 2012)

sexy shooting


----------



## vertical1337 (25 Sep. 2012)

klasse!!!!


----------



## KG5 (25 Sep. 2012)

Für mich unumstritten die schönste Frau Deutschlands!


----------



## stewiek (25 Sep. 2012)

sieht /sah echt gut aus die Frau


----------



## angel55 (25 Sep. 2012)

danke mehr davon


----------



## matula (25 Sep. 2012)

vielen dank


----------



## MarcLB (25 Sep. 2012)

Danke schön!


----------



## mumm (25 Sep. 2012)

wow was für eine schintte!


----------



## fcn (25 Sep. 2012)

super danke!


----------



## Moongem (25 Sep. 2012)

oho, sehr heiß, danke


----------



## deaman (25 Sep. 2012)

Schade nur das es aus ihrer Jungendzeit nicht mehr Nacktmaterial als die paar S/W.


----------



## Kane86 (26 Sep. 2012)

Sexappeal!!!


----------



## b6c2012 (1 Okt. 2012)

Schöne Bilder. Danke


----------



## biber111 (1 Okt. 2012)

gelernt ist gelernt


----------



## thork (1 Okt. 2012)

Wusste gar nicht das sie mal Model war. Aber schön.


----------



## asbach78 (1 Okt. 2012)

Hinschauen lohnt sich:WOW:


----------



## Lambaste (1 Okt. 2012)

einfach nur wooow


----------



## sam222 (2 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Peter_Parker24 (4 Okt. 2012)

Danke, tolle Bilder!


----------



## najon12 (4 Okt. 2012)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Wattelife (5 Okt. 2012)

Danke schön


----------



## iWillBurn (5 Okt. 2012)

danke für sonya


----------



## wagner69 (5 Okt. 2012)

der HAMMMMMMMER


----------



## Lucioperca84 (6 Okt. 2012)

Applause


----------



## k20 (6 Okt. 2012)

sehr schön, Danke!


----------



## toob1994 (6 Okt. 2012)

eine wucht! thx


----------



## busti74 (6 Okt. 2012)

sonya ist einfach heiss. bitte mehr!


----------



## schnöd (6 Okt. 2012)

Danke..kannte bis jetzt nur B/W bilder von ihr


----------



## Ayran (26 Okt. 2012)

einfach göttlich


----------



## Moonie (26 Okt. 2012)

Ayran schrieb:


> einfach göttlich



dem kann man einfach nur zustimmen... aber sie ist heut auch noch fesch


----------



## isaheim (26 Okt. 2012)

super schöne bilder - herzlichen Dank dafür !!

:thx: :thx: :thx: :thx:


----------



## lighty2508 (16 Jan. 2013)

heiss ! sieht schon gut aus !


----------



## danthemaniac (17 Jan. 2013)

aber hallo


----------



## sch0rle (19 Jan. 2013)

very sexy!


----------



## plasteman (21 Jan. 2013)

Absolute Hammerpics!!! Vielen Dank.


----------



## Ich123 (21 Jan. 2013)

Very nice:thumbup:


----------



## spitfire123 (30 Jan. 2013)

Superwoman heute wie damals !!!!


----------



## derfen (31 Jan. 2013)

Verdammt schade, dass es da nicht mehr von gibt.


----------



## shadow797 (5 Feb. 2013)

War sie mal Model?


----------



## frankiboy43 (7 Feb. 2013)

Geile nippelchen grrrr


----------



## sabbeltasche17 (18 Feb. 2013)

das erste bild sollte von jedem vergrössert werden


----------



## Fritzel88 (19 Feb. 2013)

Danke für die Frau Kraus


----------



## Officer (19 Feb. 2013)

danke schön. lecker schnittchen


----------



## Spencer100 (23 März 2013)

hübsche Kügelchen


----------



## Kai123 (23 März 2013)

danke dafür!


----------



## swagger1 (23 März 2013)

Hammer :thx:


----------



## MegaV80 (24 März 2013)

total geile Bilder besonders das erste wen man genau hinschaut


----------



## gildoo (24 März 2013)

scharf das mädel


----------



## Butterkeks (26 März 2013)

hinschaun lohnt sich, danke!


----------



## harrie6 (26 März 2013)

Thanks very much.
Never seen them before, lovely!


----------



## DerAlte (28 März 2013)

Danke ! Great Legs !


----------



## heinihero (10 Apr. 2013)

Danke für den Tip!
Is ja geil


----------



## leech47 (11 Apr. 2013)

Wundervoll, kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## dascho83 (12 Apr. 2013)

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## feetlover666 (3 Mai 2013)

wunderschöne Bilder


----------



## schnitzellokus (5 Mai 2013)

kannte ich noch nicht, vielen dank! *thumps up*


----------



## Retina (6 Mai 2013)

Sehr lecker.


----------



## Zane10 (8 Mai 2013)

dankeschön


----------



## rantanplan28 (9 Mai 2013)

danke sehr


----------



## Orgrimas (10 Mai 2013)

danke sehr!


----------



## raubritter (13 Mai 2013)

Tolle bilder, Danke


----------



## OjAh07 (22 Mai 2013)

ai ai ai :thumbup:


----------



## Ghettoparty (2 Jan. 2014)

Danke schon ein paar gute posen dabei :thx:


----------



## Rudolf (4 Jan. 2014)

Danke sehr schön


----------



## arkhunter (4 Jan. 2014)

Never seen these before. Nice ! :WOW:


----------



## Lummerland (4 Jan. 2014)

Halleluja....


----------



## igory (6 Jan. 2014)

top!danke


----------



## Bananenmann (6 Jan. 2014)

Danke für diese super Fotos!


----------



## alex_delarge (6 Jan. 2014)

:thx: für die hübsche Sonya


----------



## emann1 (8 Jan. 2014)

ne echte seltenheit danke


----------



## sami00081 (24 Jan. 2014)

ein wunderhübsches Weib


----------



## herbertt (24 Jan. 2014)

very sexy pictures!


----------



## nam0 (24 Jan. 2014)

dat is fein!


----------



## karlbauer (23 Feb. 2014)

Die war damals schon so geil )) Danke


----------



## Albatros (26 Feb. 2014)

das waren zeiten!!


----------



## mandyhasenohr (12 März 2014)

:thx: tolle bilder


----------



## schleck (14 März 2014)

Super, kannte ich noch nicht
:thumbup:


----------



## hansdampf76 (16 März 2014)

aus dieser Zeit gibts doch auch noch Nacktbilder von ihr  Danke für die pics


----------



## LucaGeil96 (23 März 2014)

Dankeeeee für Sonya   :3


----------



## Flash-Stgt (25 März 2014)

danke für sonja


----------



## Kena82 (28 März 2014)

Super Bilder, Danke dir :thumbup:


----------



## marcowusel (28 März 2014)

Wundervoll. Danke sehr dafür!


----------



## Spartax (31 März 2014)

ja...das erste Bild lohnt sich


----------



## nida1969 (1 Apr. 2014)

Nett anzuschauen, Danke!


----------



## steffen1183 (1 Apr. 2014)

schicke sonja


----------



## feji (19 Mai 2014)

lecker, danke


----------



## willi hennigfeld (19 Mai 2014)

Nicht nur geile Nippel... Der Rest ist auch nicht schlecht.... Sonya zeigt ziemlich eindeutig wo sie es gern hat...oder warum spreizt sie so gerne ihre geilen Schenkel...


----------



## subbie67 (19 Mai 2014)

Göttlich, danke!:thumbup:


----------



## heinihero (25 Mai 2014)

Danke!
Sonya ist ne Klasse für sich ;-)


----------



## Nubbel13 (27 Mai 2014)

Sensationell! :thumbup:

Wird zeit, dass Sie sich mal in ganzer Pracht zeigt


----------



## santi (27 Mai 2014)

This girl is very nice :thx::thumbup::thx:


----------



## GerWonder (28 Mai 2014)

Sah ja wirklich mal richtig gut aus, Danke für die Pics


----------



## yesno88 (28 Mai 2014)

Sehr schöne Bilder, danke


----------



## chicken_1 (28 Mai 2014)

sie ist eben eine sehr erotische frau mit viel sex.... ....denke ich mal... grins


----------



## chicken_1 (28 Mai 2014)

sehr sexy, die lange dame!111


----------



## chicken_1 (28 Mai 2014)

:thx:
sie hat was erotisches... aber naturbusen.... ???


----------



## Elbfisch (30 Mai 2014)

eben eine SEXY Frau ...


----------



## ATandT (30 Mai 2014)

Danke scchön


----------



## ToH (1 Juni 2014)

Hammer-Pics - danke


----------



## lofas (4 Juni 2014)

Steckerl Beine


----------



## Franko2009 (29 Juni 2014)

Tolle Bilder. Thx


----------



## tralala (2 Juli 2014)

sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## paedy312 (4 Juli 2014)

danke für die Bilder


----------



## sf555 (4 Juli 2014)

schöne Frau


----------



## inaeterna (31 März 2015)

Super!, Danke dafür!


----------



## tito1234 (31 März 2015)

ohlalalalalaaa


----------



## nato25 (1 Apr. 2015)

Super! Danke!


----------



## dooley12 (25 Apr. 2015)

die heisse sonya. danke super pix


----------



## SPAWN (25 Apr. 2015)

Wow, ganz tolle Bilder!
Danke


----------



## Bullrot (26 Apr. 2015)

nice, danke dafür :thumbup:


----------



## cj234 (17 Mai 2015)

so lange man ihre stimme nicht hören muss :thumbup:


----------



## honk12 (17 Mai 2015)

dank schoen


----------



## Tauseef (17 Mai 2015)

Nice thread how do see pics?


----------



## zwegat00 (18 Mai 2015)

Wow, super Bilder, dickes Dänkeschön an dich (Y)


----------



## rimonello (17 Aug. 2015)

danke schön


----------



## Gringo (17 Aug. 2015)

lecker mädel


----------



## Kusuri (20 Aug. 2015)

Sehr fein. Thx


----------



## gluecki (25 Aug. 2015)

Danke schön


----------



## firerace (25 Aug. 2015)

Danke .. sehr heiß


----------



## Irievibes (25 Aug. 2015)

Klasse Bilder.


----------



## thed0g195 (31 Aug. 2015)

Danke für Sonya


----------



## dapdap (31 Aug. 2015)

noxh ganz jung


----------



## dimme_ed (1 Sep. 2015)

Dankeschön!


----------



## cheesygouda (29 Dez. 2015)

wow das erste Bild super


----------



## Tiberius (30 Dez. 2015)

Sehr geile Bilder


----------



## Celebuser1 (6 März 2016)

Dankeschön  :thx:


----------



## Eierwilli (16 März 2016)

Saubere Arbeit:thumbup:


----------



## The Watcher (3 Mai 2016)

Nicht nur in Ihrer Zeit als Model heiss, auch heute noch


----------



## milito55 (4 Mai 2016)

carinissima


----------



## edwin88 (23 Juli 2016)

Gut aufgepasst!


----------



## Armenius (23 Juli 2016)

:thx::thumbup:


----------



## axkl62 (13 Sep. 2016)

Nicht schlecht, wirklich nicht schlecht.


----------



## speedcat (19 Okt. 2016)

Super Bilder!!!


----------



## aeiou123456 (24 Okt. 2016)

sehr schöne bilder


----------



## edwin88 (1 Nov. 2016)

Danke fürs raussuchen!


----------



## Gerhor (1 Nov. 2016)

Tolle Bilder von Sonya.:thx:


----------



## Geralt982 (1 Nov. 2016)

Das 3. Bild noch mal uploaden, wenn es noch geht. Ansonsten die anderen drei sind echt hot!


----------



## Skype (2 Nov. 2016)

Wie ist die denn Model gewurden^^ Die lippen^^


----------



## Ollrich (2 Nov. 2016)

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## Scorpion (10 Nov. 2016)

das sieht man auch nicht alle Tage


----------



## Klausfun (11 Nov. 2016)

ein Traum die Sonya


----------



## saibar (11 Nov. 2016)

spitze! danke


----------



## djbobo (3 Jan. 2017)

Sah 10J später besser aus


----------



## Mischel1989 (10 Jan. 2017)

Vielen Dank. Sehr schön.


----------



## derfuchs1 (7 Feb. 2017)

Für mich eine der tollsten Frauen aus dem TV


----------



## wolle100 (23 Juni 2021)

Was für eine Fackel


----------



## uabol (24 Juni 2021)

sehr schön


----------



## lobo95 (24 Juni 2021)

Immer noch eine der tollsten Frauen im Fernsehen! Danke für die alten Bilder!


----------



## Triple H (22 Juli 2021)

Vielen Dank


----------



## cidi (27 Juli 2021)

thx for sonja


----------



## DONEBI666 (6 Aug. 2021)

Jeaniholic schrieb:


> Beim ersten Bild genau hinschauen!


Vielen Dank lang ist es her


----------



## Malbeth6 (9 Aug. 2021)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## tomtomtom4321 (21 Sep. 2021)

schöne Erinnerungen


----------



## suga37 (1 Mai 2022)

wirklich tolle Klassiker,danke


----------



## Freddy53 (7 Mai 2022)

Hübsche Frau


----------

